# Surfex HD as a pre wash



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Can this be used as a pre wash or will it strip wax?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Having just looked round here and the interweb for the same question to be answered, the general consensus seems to be that :

A 3% - 5% mix with water (20 to 30:1 approx) is an LSP safe pre-wash, a 5% - 10% mix will give a strong clean on wheel arches, grimy vehicles etc and 10%+ mixs will definitely strip LSP.

Don't let it dry or dwell for more than 5 minutes, apparently.

I tried a sample of Surfex and am now awaiting delivery of a 5L tub.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Having just looked round here and the interweb for the same question to be answered, the general consensus seems to be that :
> 
> A 3% - 5% mix with water (20 to 30:1 approx) is an LSP safe pre-wash, a 5% - 10% mix will give a strong clean on wheel arches, grimy vehicles etc and 10%+ mixs will definitely strip LSP.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I have 5L, amazing stuff. May leave it if there is any risk of stripping wax


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I ordered some BH AutoFoam to use on the paintwork and I will just use the Surfex on wheels, engine bay and door shuts etc....... Or on friend's / neighbours / relatives _not-been-washed-all-year-I-know-you-like-cleaning-cars_ type jobs when I want them in and out in 10 minutes LOL.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I always put some in with my snow foam. If a car is covered in tree sap or bird droppings I use it before I snow foam.

I also use it on wheel arches and alloys...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm another one that sticks some in with the BH snow foam,


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

How many people use Surfex HD as a pre-wash? Diluted to 5% as suggested above?
For use when snow foam is not available.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I use it at 10:1 as a pre - pre wash if its really mucky on the lower panels. It doesn't completely strip LSP's if at all. Been doing this for a few years. Iv'e also put it in with the foam but its hard to tell if it makes it any more effective. 2 stage pre wash better when its mucky.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I've just received 25L each of AF and Surfex. 
They are absolutely superb products and brilliant value for money. 
2 stage pre wash is a good idea especially as winter approaches.
I often just Auto Foam the car and rinse with filtered water in the winter.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2020)

Surfex (and AF) are phenomenal products, but test them on a small area before going all in. Surfex at 10% stripped cquartz UK right off my car. I can't even use it on tires with DLUX coated wheels over 5%. No clue if it effect wax the same way, but treat it as a seriously impressive and very alkaline product.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Its a very good product. I know it will strip LSP. Not sure if you have a very watered down solution it wont strip but find that hard to believe. I've always used it as a degreaser for engine bays and arches or in a snow lance if I'm stripping a car for a full detail.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use it Surfex at 5% as a TFR before applying BH Autofoam but only on the lower panels. The top of the car is rarely dirty enough to warrant it.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll be careful with my alloys that have Gtechniq C5 on them given the time it took to get the product finally on there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2020)

wyliss said:


> I'll be careful with my alloys that have Gtechniq C5 on them given the time it took to get the product finally on there!


Indeed. I'm still looking for a PH neutral tyre cleaner that does a decent job. Surfex was always my go to, but even at 5% it degrades coatings and I feel I need around 10% to get tyres really clean.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

DannyRS3 said:


> Indeed. I'm still looking for a PH neutral tyre cleaner that does a decent job. Surfex was always my go to, but even at 5% it degrades coatings and I feel I need around 10% to get tyres really clean.


That's why I use autoglanz rebound. Not only is it very economical with 2-3 sprays all that's needed per alloy. Due to the thicker gel like consistency you can spray it on then spread around the tyre with the brush, keeping it away from the alloy for the most part.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I normally apply to a Tuff Shine brush first. Less is more as Surfex is so good. I find it doesn't drip on the alloy and then I just PW off.


----------

